# shifty customers.....



## SRT-Tech (Sep 7, 2006)

walked away form a job, one that would paid this months mortage payment......

customer wanted a small 10" diameter 30 footer dead cedar (with big drill bore marks in the truck i might add...) removed from the side of his house, near the big living room window. Simple job yes? ....no...not really.... while i was putting my helmet on, he comes over and pushes 500 bucks into my shirt pocket, and points at his NEIGHBOURS tree, which was "blocking" the view from his living room. "cut this tree so that tree gets damaged!" he says, "then you can remove that tree too" nudge nudge wink wink...."the money is gift for you, no taxes!!" "you do for me, yes?"

Uh no....no i wont i replied. and and i handed him back the money. "its NOT YOUR TREE, or your decision to remove it....." . "ok ok, i give you another 200 ok" No sorry, not doing it i replied. and i walked away. I could have REALLY used that money, heck i was about to cut with a borrowed chainsaw....but i dont need those kind of headaches.......ESPECIALLY since i'm new into the field....

some people....do anything to improve their view. The nieghbour will get a nice letter in the ail form me, advising them of their neighbours intention to kill their tree...

:bang:


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey man , i like to hear there are still honest people in the world. Never stray from that for any amount of money no matter how bad you need it. You will be very successful doing this i promise. Word gets out who you cant trust and who you cant. Good luck and thanks for being honest!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squisher (Sep 7, 2006)

Good on ya. Sometimes doing the right thing is hard but unfortunately it's still the right thing. Right? 

I like money but I like self-respect alot more. Sounds like you do to.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Sep 7, 2006)

Good for you!!!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 7, 2006)

squisher said:


> I like money but I like self-respect alot more.



Wow, good thought.

Good for you SRT. You're right, the headaches would have far outweighed the $700 that clown was wanting to grease you with. I wonder how dumb he felt when you turned him down.


----------



## Frantic7 (Sep 7, 2006)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Wow, good thought.
> 
> Good for you SRT. You're right, the headaches would have far outweighed the $700 that clown was wanting to grease you with. I wonder how dumb he felt when you turned him down.




Nice job man!!!! Integrity wins out!!!! Nice!


----------



## woodbutcher44 (Sep 7, 2006)

I love it . That is the best thing I have heard in months.
You will be blessed for this.
I'm sure it was hard to walk away from but you have proven yourself with honor .
So hold your head high and smile .


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 7, 2006)

Frantic7 said:


> Nice job man!!!! Integrity wins out!!!! Nice!



Thanks Frantic. Welcome to AS.

Jeff


----------



## Baz (Sep 7, 2006)

Good for you. Water City is blessed by a man of integrity.


----------



## daemon2525 (Sep 7, 2006)

Good job SRT!

What state are you in. You can work for me anyday! I need some work done.


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree, nice to someone stick to their guns and do the right thing even when it hurts. Kudos to you!


----------



## Koa Man (Sep 8, 2006)

If you did do the dirty job, the $700 may end up being a very small sum compared to the cost of having to REPLACE the neighbor's damaged tree after he sues YOU for damages. You did the right thing because I am sure your customer would have denied everything.


----------



## Bearclaw (Sep 8, 2006)

Good job. Koa man is right, the money and headaches would have severely outweighed the 700 he was trying to give you. Not to mention ethics! I assume that the guy knew that bribeing you to damage the neighbors tree was wrong, however I have met customers that simply do not know the laws on property lines, and rights.
Keep up the high standards and you will be well rewarded.


----------



## clearance (Sep 8, 2006)

daemon2525 said:


> Good job SRT!
> 
> What state are you in. You can work for me anyday! I need some work done.


http://mrbeernhockey.blogspot.com/ This is cool, website from River City, a.k.a. Dope City, a.k.a. Vancouver B.C. Canada. Speaking of dope and Dope City (Vancouver), a few years back a very wealthy department store owner got a landscaper with bit of a problem (coke) to cut down a whole bunch of skanky little alders that obstructed her view. These trees were on city property (out at UBC, remember SRT?), it was on the news, I could tell by the stump cuts it wasn't no faller, by any means. Anyways the broad dropped the dime on buddy, he was criminally convicted and sort of punished, this broad actually denied hiring the guy, after she ratted him out. She paid a big fine but the new view increased her property value by much more than the fine. So, its kind of like murder for hire, you never know if people will give you up when the tree fuzz come knocking. So be smart.


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good on ya for not doing the wrong thing. Personally I would have taken the cash in my pocket, done the original job I was contracted for and upon completion given him his invoice for services rendered along with whatever extra cash he tried to ply you with. Seems that job was good enough to show up to, why not get paid for it.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Sep 8, 2006)

clearance said:


> http://mrbeernhockey.blogspot.com/ This is cool, website from River City, a.k.a. Dope City, a.k.a. Vancouver B.C. Canada. Speaking of dope and Dope City (Vancouver), a few years back a very wealthy department store owner got a landscaper with bit of a problem (coke) to cut down a whole bunch of skanky little alders that obstructed her view. These trees were on city property (out at UBC, remember SRT?), it was on the news, I could tell by the stump cuts it wasn't no faller, by any means. Anyways the broad dropped the dime on buddy, he was criminally convicted and sort of punished, this broad actually denied hiring the guy, after she ratted him out. She paid a big fine but the new view increased her property value by much more than the fine. So, its kind of like murder for hire, you never know if people will give you up when the tree fuzz come knocking. So be smart.




^ I do remember that, poor guy lost his shirt and everything else, while she drank $1000 bottles of wine and ate kobe steaks......, I also remember the rich snobby socialite on Beach Ave that had the trees in front of her condo drilled and poisoned. all that was going thru my mind when this guy was blabbing at me.


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 8, 2006)

You definitely chose the right path. This character was setting you up big time. Kudos for seeing beyond the moment of immediate gratification.


----------



## Jumper (Sep 8, 2006)

Didn't Martha Stewart get into problems because she wanted the neighbours' trees cut that were destroying her view of the Hamptons? 

You did the right thing. Not quite sure about sending the letter to the neighbours-I would speak to them in person about it, but a letter could be used against you in a slander case, if the crooked neighbour found out about its being sent. A conversation, or phone call could always be misinterpreted to your advantage.


----------



## Jumper (Sep 8, 2006)

clearance said:


> http://mrbeernhockey.blogspot.com/ This is cool, website from River City, a.k.a. Dope City, a.k.a. Vancouver B.C. Canada. Speaking of dope and Dope City (Vancouver), a few years back a very wealthy department store owner got a landscaper with bit of a problem (coke) to cut down a whole bunch of skanky little alders that obstructed her view. These trees were on city property (out at UBC, remember SRT?), it was on the news, I could tell by the stump cuts it wasn't no faller, by any means. Anyways the broad dropped the dime on buddy, he was criminally convicted and sort of punished, this broad actually denied hiring the guy, after she ratted him out. She paid a big fine but the new view increased her property value by much more than the fine. So, its kind of like murder for hire, you never know if people will give you up when the tree fuzz come knocking. So be smart.



Yes but did she not appear on coast to coast TV news and had to move because her neighbours all ganged up against her? All teary eyed, her reputation in tatters etc etc. Wasn't this beachfront property and the trees were spoiling her view of the beach? Guess what goes round comes round.


----------



## geofore (Sep 8, 2006)

*shifty*

Think for a moment, go ask the neighbor if they want the tree down if your guy is willing to pay for it (sounds like you are giving them a freebe). It's worth a shot if you need the work or want to squeeze a few more bucks out of your guy when/if the neighbor says yes. Been there, done that and the neighbor said yes if the other guy pays for it. You don't have to be shifty, all you have to do is ask the neighbor if they want a free removal. All they can do is say no and you walk away. At least you asked, if you don't ask you'll never know. Sometimes it works in your favor.


----------



## Sprig (Sep 8, 2006)

You are priceless, you cannot put a value on integrity and its well worth sticking to your guns and sayin' 'no'. Good on ya!

:rockn:


----------



## SRT-Tech (Sep 9, 2006)

Jumper said:


> Didn't Martha Stewart get into problems because she wanted he neighbours' trees cut that were destroying her view of the Hamptons?
> 
> You did the right thing. Not quite sure about sending the letter to the neighbours-I would speak to them in person about it, but a letter could be used against you in a slander case, if the crooked neighbour found out about its being sent. A conversation, or phone call could always be misinterpreted to your advantage.




mmmm....good point....i did'nt think of that...thankfully i have'nt sent off the letter yet. I'll probably just go back in a few days and speak with neighbour #2. 

I really hate crap like this though...., thats why i walked originally. I really dont need the headaches.......lol


----------



## Ekka (Sep 9, 2006)

What a customer hey?

Smart choice, well done, proud of you mate.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 9, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> mmmm....good point....i did'nt think of that...thankfully i have'nt sent off the letter yet. I'll probably just go back in a few days and speak with neighbour #2.
> 
> I really hate crap like this though...., thats why i walked originally. I really dont need the headaches.......lol




Yeah, I'd be leery of putting something in writing. Let the guy know, in case the slimeball does find someone to play his game.

But only if you are willing to testify in court. Otherwise, just let it go...


----------



## SRT-Tech (Sep 12, 2006)

update: 

oooh boy......neighbour was NOT happy about what his neighbour tried to get me to do to his tree........but he thanked me for letting him know and not doing the job. Outta my hands now they are washed and clean. bye bye.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Sep 12, 2006)

I would have gone over to the neighbor and offered him $200 if he let me cut his tree down.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Sep 12, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Well hopefully you won't see these two guys on the local news channel.
> 
> You have zero proof of what your client said to you while at the same time you have laid out your participation on the internet for the world to see.
> 
> ...



neighbour #1 would have to get past my line of sight. And that line includes the 300 yard radius that extends beyond the Leopuld scope mounted on a bolt action 30-06.  

im really not worried.


----------



## Anthony909 (Jul 30, 2007)

nice to see arborists with integrity. I'm sure you will be rewarded one day.


----------

